# Odd multifunction flashlight from the 80's



## tam17 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a fairly well preserved "Elektra" 2xAA multi-function pocket flashlight, which was designed, manufactured and marketed by a former Slovenian battery and flashlight manufacturer "Iskra - Zmaj" during the 1980's. I'm not sure if any of those were exported outside former Socialist Federative Republic of Yugoslavia.

I remember owning a few of those back in the days: they were expensive, but at the same time it was really hard to get all three of its functions (flashlight, pen and a car door lock defroster) working altogether  

So they were more of a novelty than practical pocketable items (acronym "EDC" didn't exist yet).

Compared to one AA battery. Alkalines were expensive at the time this flashlight was marketed, zinc-carbon was still a king.






Manufacturer logo on Elektra's clip. This exact manufacturer doesn't exist any more, at least not under this name.





Business end: flashlight bulb and tip of a pen. Threaded bulb had a lens and it produced blobby, circular hotspot.





Lock defroster (operational only when fully extended). It produced enough heat to cause a mild burn on fingers.





Disassembled: tailcap and clip shown above. 





Cheers,

Tam


----------



## tobrien (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for posting this, that's very interesting!


----------

